
Across the rich world, an extraordinary jobs boom is under way - edward
https://www.economist.com/briefing/2019/05/23/across-the-rich-world-an-extraordinary-jobs-boom-is-under-way
======
downrightmike
This article can be summed up as: "Don't worry, nothing to see here. You're
making a 6% higher minimum wage than a decade ago, so there is no problem, but
be more productive anyways."

